# 10 Month Old and Diarrhoea



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi, wanted to ask for some advise re my (nearly) 10 month old and Diarrhoea. She has had it for 12 days now, having at least 4 really bad full nappies (leaking through all her clothes/up her back and tummy and thats with me changing her as soon as she has done it) a day. She seems fine in herself but i'm worried this is not normal and worried she will get dehydrated as she only has about 16oz of milk a day and a few sips of water. Any advise would be great!

Thank you

Willow


----------

